# Where is everyone from?



## JCardoza

Where is everyone from and how is the market where you are? I'm in southern MO and it's slow here... Partially switched to condos and apartments to fill in for the slow residential market.


----------



## Nathan

I'm in Austin, TX but grew up in Northern VA.


----------



## JCardoza

Good time to year to be in Texas! Hey was glad to see a post from someone besides myself! I had the last word on most of the threads here a moment ago LOL I like your work here btw Nathan and look forward to seeing the site grow!


----------



## tburritt

Currently live in Central Florida but born and raised in Northern Minnesota.


----------



## Nathan

JCardoza said:


> Good time to year to be in Texas! Hey was glad to see a post from someone besides myself! I had the last word on most of the threads here a moment ago LOL I like your work here btw Nathan and look forward to seeing the site grow!


Yea, I'm excited to see what happens. I think there was a real need for a Drywall forum. Nothing really good out there right now.


----------



## Nathan

tburritt said:


> Currently live in Central Florida but born and raised in Northern Minnesota.


I used to live in Clermont. I like Central Forida a lot!


----------



## pacesafety

SF Bay Area here. Things are slooooooow.


----------



## BoB The Fixer

Ontario, Canada, good market for this time of the year !


----------



## Tim0282

I am from Iowa. Cold and snowy. But plenty of work in the drywall field. We have been riding the top of the wave for twenty plus years. Very thankful!


----------



## taper71

I' am in Alberta Cananda and as busy as ever.


----------



## thsdrywall

Nashville, Tennessee


----------



## Muddauber

Kentucky


----------



## select drywall

Lancaster Pa----SSSSSLLLLLOOOOOWWWW


----------



## butcherman

I'm from blakeslee P.A. I work in the N.Y./metro area.it seems if your good and your reputaion is good you have work. I get calls from guys who use to work for me and opened their own business, looking for work.


----------



## bob16

Near NYC.

There ain't no work here.

And being good means nothing.

You have to be a cheap labor latino.

If you are they don't care too much about your quality

Somebody will point-up your mistakes.


----------



## Mad Mudder

Well i am from Bancroft Ontario. (middle of nowhere) LOL it is alright up this way. Just got goin on the business and so far i am gonna say good. Just started a little job basement. about 60 boards and got another one for 3000sqft garage in two weeks, Slow but good for gettin up and going. Only started last week lol


----------



## bob16

>> Just got goin on the business and so far i am gonna say good.

Thats great.

Hope it works out for you.

I've heard that things are busy in western canada.


----------



## savant

I'm in the Hudson Valley NY, and I can't complain.


----------



## butcherman

BOB 16
I work in Orange county as well as weschester and only have 1 job in nyack. But in bergan and essex county i have 4 jobs running. My company has 7 full time employees all well paid,none in cash they all pay taxes,and receive medical insurance. I haven't bid a job in years. My work is all reputation. All of my workers were trained by me and have no less than 3 years experience. They are all mechanics. My prices are not cheap,i don't hire day laboers, and my prices are a little higher because i don't cut corners. I use plastic corners,magic corner,vaccuum sanders,etc.I can't afford a bidding war. I've had the same contractors for years and i'm well established and have always takin care of my contractors. They look out for me. I don't go into the city unless 1 of these guys need a favor so i don't know what's up there. If i offended you i'm truley sorry that was'nt my intension. The truth is i'm going 5 days a week and i have work for the future. I hope things pick up for you. Maybe look into bergan county. Theres a lot of reno work there. Good luck.


----------



## bob16

butcherman

>> If i offended you i'm truley sorry that was'nt my intension.

I can tell your good people now. 

Any man that is a loyal to the american worker is alright by me.

However you are a small minority.

I've been in the biz 35 years.Things are absolutely terrible out there now. And the proof of that is the almost total disappearence of want ads for drywall workers that happened about 7 years ago (see my other thread).

Just off the top of my head I know 4 contractors in my area that have gotten rid of most of their american workers and hired illegals.

And they are proud they did it. They brag about it even.


----------



## Mad Mudder

My company has 7 full time employees all well paid,none in cash they all pay taxes,and receive medical insurance.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

How do i go about gettin Medical for me and my partner? We would like to have it seenin has we both have kids on the way.


----------



## savant

Don't you live in Canada?


----------



## butcherman

bob 16
Most of the jobs i do are reno and additions. My contractors would rather i deal with the home owners then illeagals they don't know. I'm doing this 20 years now and have earned that repect. My 1st goal is to make a homeowner and the contractor comfortable. That gives everyone involved a good reputation. Most illeagles work condos or townhouses i never see them in residential. How do you garentee fly by night work. If guys run a price matters operation i find they disapear fairly quickly. It also hurts there reputation. I might suggest talking to other trades espeicaly painters a lot of the work i have gotten is from painters,plumbers and electricians. You would be surprized how many times they recommend me. Also forget the illeagals they can't stop you. Any work they get you don't want. You can't afford it. Once again good luck.


----------



## butcherman

How do i go about gettin Medical for me and my partner? We would like to have it seenin has we both have kids on the way.[/quote]


Unfortunately its not cheap, sometimes the plans change do to prices. The price is different depending on your circumstance. Meaning single,you and spouse or family. Right now we use Aetna (small group). Co pays vary according to plan. But they might not cover pregnacy as a pre existing condition. But i could be wrong. Anyway good luck and congratulations.:thumbup:


----------



## select drywall

Using illegals has become the trend. a # of years ago the company I worked for decided to start using them. As a foreman I was given a translating book and told to learn it. I told them to translate this and left. I took all the addresses of the illegals as well as there phone numbers . They all lived in 3 houses rented by the same guy.There was like 75 of them . I had names and all the info. Turned it all over to the INS. They all still live there and all still take 1000's of sheets a week a way from us americans. And nobody in government cares. ! call and those guys would have all showed up at whatever job the ins wanted them at. But they just are not interested.


----------



## Mad Mudder

Unfortunately its not cheap, sometimes the plans change do to prices. The price is different depending on your circumstance. Meaning single,you and spouse or family. Right now we use Aetna (small group). Co pays vary according to plan. But they might not cover pregnacy as a pre existing condition. But i could be wrong. Anyway good luck and congratulations.:thumbup:>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Thanks............. I am at a Chev dealership full time employee right now i have insurance with Chambers of Commerve right now! So i was thinking of calling them and say if i leave my current place of employement and wanted to keep my same coverage so what can you do for me LOL.


----------



## DRYWALLDAN

Im In San Jose Calif, Things Are A Little Slow But Im Gettin By, Im Always Thankful For That...


----------



## butcherman

So i was thinking of calling them and say if i leave my current place of employement and wanted to keep my same coverage so what can you do for me LOL.[/quote]


You can do that through cobra. Of course you would have to pay for it but you can keep the insurance up to a year after you leave. You may want to look in to it.


----------



## elkhutr

I think it's funny everyone is worried about "The Illegals" they help keep the economy going to they eat, buy cars, etc. People say they don't pay taxes, well if you pay them hourly they pay taxes, or your not doing your job with the payroll taxes. So you sub them out as sub-contractors say you 1099 them $100,000, by the time they take their deductions there not paying any taxes anyway. I sub allot of work out to a women that was born in Mexico and is now a U S citizen. I pay her the same money per sq ft as any one else. In return they don't complain about work, they'll work the weekends, and never complain about what I'm pay them. The "White person" which I'm a ******, complain about everything and you can't pay them enough money because there never happy. Do what I did open up a business in Mexico. This is just my opinion on the subject, because I hear people complain about it all the time, but no one will lower there prices to compete. Please don't take my comments the wrong way as much as I think the "illegals" shouldn't buy jobs, they do, there's always someone willing to do the job cheaper and someone is will to hire them.


----------



## Muddauber

elkhutr said:


> I sub allot of work out to a women that was born in Mexico and is now a U S citizen. I pay her the same money per sq ft as any one else.


But are you paying everyone else what should be 2008 wages or 1988 wages?I can see right through you. Your one of those guys who cuts one check to one legal,then trhey turn around and pay 20 of their illegal buddies while you sit back and make a big profit off of them.It's going on all over the country.
As far as lowering prices go,just how low can a guy go and still survive?The illigals come in at 1/2 price, do crap work, no insurance and the builders just turn their head and let it go so they can make more profit.
I'm going to close now before I tell you what I'm really thinking. :furious:


----------



## butcherman

Respect the law. This is illeagel imigration. Key word illeagal. Come here leagaly and respect the law like everyone else. Most illeagals don't compete onthe the same field. They don't pay liabilty,workmans comp or minimum wage. This is the issue. My thing is make them do things leagaly and make them leagal. If you do that then we can see if they truly compete. If they do then they earn it. Otherwise their just cut throat labor. Buy the way i have no problem will the people who respect our laws and come here leagaly they earned their shot.


----------



## elkhutr

Is there a national going rate, no. So are my prices 2008 what are the 2008 prices?I am busy keeping my crews going. I adjust my price to get the work from Texas to Washington there all different prices. I get dozens of calls a day with people looking for work so I guess my pay is fine. I made more money per job in 1988 than I have in the past 10 years. Yes there all legal US citizens they where born in Mexico, they all own a houses, cars, boats too. I know people that have some illegals working they do excellent work have ins. etc. he pays them the same as anyone else. I know an illegal hanging crew they grossed about $150k 2 years ago, I talked to them and sent them 
to my account she prepared their taxes, they owed like $15,000. They mailed a check to the IRS and the state, 2 months later they got both checks back saying you are not legal to work in the US, you must file for citizenship. Anyway you look at it you have to compete with everyone, not just the "illegals" price makes the difference in this business, I do quality work at a cheap price, I just have to do more of it and diversify into other things, that's all.


----------



## taper71

Anyway you look at it you have to compete with everyone, not just the "illegals" price makes the difference in this business, I do quality work at a cheap price, I just have to do more of it and diversify into other things, that's all.

And that is why you are part of the problem and not part of the solution. you want to drive the labor you pay down to fast food service prices so you make more profit. That is pathetic.


----------



## ghost

West Chester PA, Things are a little slow but the kids are clothed,fead and the mortgage is paid I'm happy.


----------



## savant

> I think it's funny everyone is worried about "The Illegals" they help keep the economy going to they eat, buy cars, etc. People say they don't pay taxes, well if you pay them hourly they pay taxes, or your not doing your job with the payroll taxes.


elkhutr, How do you file a 1099, when an Illegal has no SSN? 
How do you put them on payroll if they have no SSN? 
How you cover an employee w/ Worker's Comp. without a SSN?
They are not in the system.
They pay nothing.
You have never run payroll.
If you pay to a false SSN, the money comes back.


----------



## elkhutr

oppssss


----------



## elkhutr

All I need for a 1099 is a EIN # and a address to mail it too.
I don't hire non-US citizens I can't afford the risk. I just hear things. Like they will use one guys SSN, if you think about it say 5 people use his SSN, they make a total of $100k a year, they file there taxes there going to pay taxes one all 5 and pay comp, and payroll taxes...And no I dont run the payroll my account and secretary do that for me.
Also I have a fairly large and diversified company, I get materials and labor cheaper if that makes me part of the problem, so be it. I worked hard to get here.


----------



## Iversjohnson

*Shoreview, Minnesota*

I tend to agree with Butcherman, quality work will pay off in the long run. Most of my work is spray texturing and We Are The Best! Only three of us, I'm sure that this helps, I'm constantly dishing off work to others. I know that there is a lot of "take a cut for 2008" going on out there right now but I had only one company try that with me. I said no, we're still doing their spraying. 
Patience, patience, patience. Several tapers I know are working for companies that cut their pay so low that they lost their quality workers. These companies are now laying off additional employees because quess what - you get no referrals from a "cut rate" job and an angry customer!
Good Luck


----------



## garyellis

I'm in Massachusetts


----------



## bob16

>> I think it's funny everyone is worried about "The Illegals" 

So here is our resident appologist.

I'm pretty sure he can come up with all kinds of reasons why we "need" illegal immigrants.


----------



## jakester

I'm from Vaughan Ontario Canada, Very busy out here, mostly doing commercial but I hear that the residential market is also picking up for production tapers, Good Luck to all 
Jake


----------



## Muddauber

bob16 said:


> >> I think it's funny everyone is worried about "The Illegals"
> 
> So here is our resident appologist.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he can come up with all kinds of reasons why we "need" illegal immigrants.


Well,he has'nt denied having illegalls on his job sites yet.


----------



## elkhutr

Let me get this straight what ya'll are saying is if your illegal, your guilty of work sucks, right. It's DRYWALL, not rocket science. If everyone one is as good as they say they are, and can get more money for your work than the average drywaller good for you, your the ones that should want "The Illegals", because it makes your work look that much better....otherwise your work would be, just average, if there where no Illegals. Right?


----------



## butcherman

elkhutr said:


> Let me get this straight what ya'll are saying is if your illegal, your guilty of work sucks, right. It's DRYWALL, not rocket science. If everyone one is as good as they say they are, and can get more money for your work than the average drywaller good for you, your the ones that should want "The Illegals", because it makes your work look that much better....otherwise your work would be, just average, if there where no Illegals. Right?


Not at all. First off i welcome competition. What is wrong with doing it leagally. People come here leagally i have a lot of respect for them. I even help them set up,get insurance and even work (if they are good). Illeagal immigrants don't respect the law or compete on the same level as far as cost.Yes some of the work sucks ( just look at condos). Some are good workers and do a good job. It's unfair to the leagal workers as well as the tax payers to give these people the advantage. Why not do it leagally? No one wants to make them do it by the law. Why? I know it isn't easy and the goverment isn't quick to respond but it can be done. Like anything else in life, things are unfair and you need to work that much harder to achieve a goal. Problem is they don't want to be leagal. Why would they? If i ran a business the way they do i go to jail. Is that fair? Think about that. Don't downplay drywall hanging or finishing. Any TRUE pro knows there is a science to it. People who say there isn't are just clueless. Sorry to say not everyone can do this well. Read some of the complaints people have. These are serious problems and some are difficult to solve. But they take pride in there work to look for solutions and improve. It's not just a paycheck it's or livelyhood. RESPECT OUR LAWS AND OUR TRADE!


----------



## 1wallboardsman

elkhutr said:


> Let me get this straight what ya'll are saying is if your illegal, your guilty of work sucks, right. It's DRYWALL, not rocket science. If everyone one is as good as they say they are, and can get more money for your work than the average drywaller good for you, your the ones that should want "The Illegals", because it makes your work look that much better....otherwise your work would be, just average, if there where no Illegals. Right?


I am in Knoxville, Tennessee now, since 2005. I started in SE FLA in 1973. In 1980, I started out-running illegals with the use of professionalism and effeciency, since I could do the work of any six of them better then they could. In 1992, I went to Atlanta, where I outran illegals for another 13 years, my skills in quality production carried me all the way to 2005, and then I finally got why I could never out run the illegals completely, or any longer.

In the past few years in Knoxville, I also went down to S. Fla for a couple of months for a fresh glimpse of that market, to have my discovery verified.

Builders are ignorant, they want professional service, they don't want the professional. Having professionals on their job would call upon them to reciprocate with some professionalism of their own. In the 21st century, they are much too ignorant and lazy to meet with any such demand.

Here lies the success of the drywall hobbyist, and the death of the American pieceworker that knows how to produce 400 sheets of properly finished work in a week by himself.

jdl


----------



## ibnorm

From the High Desert in So. California. New construction is slow, but room additions and remodels are going strong.


----------



## ibnorm

I'm the High Desert, So. California. There's always work of some kind here. There's a lot of big contractors who will pick up illegals off the corner to do the hanging and then want you to do the finish for the going rate. I don't consider 4 butt joints on a 10' wall normal hanging myself. I've been finishing and spraying since 1980. I try stick with custom jobs, additions and remodels.


----------



## Al Taper

Iam from Northen New Jersey.


----------



## caveman

I am from Minnesnowless. Work here is slowest I have ever seen it in my 15 years doing drywall


----------



## Quality1st

Grand Forks N.D. here , not too bad here , but they got the mexicans screwing it up in Fargo area


----------



## jzarate

Im from Middle GA. Its good one week and slow another.


----------



## MudMaster

Toronto, Canada....lots of work in the reno market, not a lost day in years. $2000-3000 weeks are not uncommon. Left Union Rate and never turned back.


----------



## ThatDrywallGuy

MudMaster said:


> Toronto, Canada....lots of work in the reno market, not a lost day in years. $2000-3000 weeks are not uncommon. Left Union Rate and never turned back.


 
need some help?

seriously, ill call canada immigration right now

Chris


----------



## MudMaster

ThatDrywallGuy said:


> need some help?
> 
> seriously, ill call canada immigration right now
> 
> Chris


 
You cant work for someone and make good money here. You need to price the job yourself. There is a ton of renos and custom homes ready for boarding/taping. And no, they will not allow Latinos labour over here. Jobs direct from homeowners are paying better and custom contractors are paying good...Takes a while to astablish a good paying contrator base and eliminate the cheapos. I am picking out alot of jobs on Craigslist and other sites and keeping busy this way. 

http://www.demarcodrywalltaping.webs.com


----------



## amestaper

Edinburgh in Scotland. New build developments and large sites have pretty much ground to a standstill here in the last 6 months.

However, conversions and renovations are springing up like mushrooms overnight. Jobs are smaller but still pay well and theres a lot more travelling time involved between jobs now.

Nobody has the cash to buy a new home and cant get a mortgage so everyone seems to be extending their own homes at the moment.

The work has definitely slowed up and I treat all of my existing clients like gold at the moment, just in case things turn real nasty.


----------



## hank hill

monteagle,tn. doing as good as expected with this economy


----------



## Whitey97

Twin Cities Minnesota ^^^^

same as above, however a few of my contractors are always busy, so I'm not going to complain.

oh yeah, and there were a lot of mexicans here, however since the markey has slowed down, they seem to have left. Maybe they retired and went back to their slums?????just a thought


----------



## Mudshark

From Vancouver Island, BC (Nanaimo),

It was busy up till recently, been mostly into "projects" (seniors housing, condos etc.) but now it's grab what you can to stay busy.

Seems the money is going down as many guys are "low balling" to get the work now. Oh well, the old supply and demand curve eh!


----------



## Whitey97

^ he said "eh" I freakin love Canada!!!!


----------



## orangeparkdrywall

jacksonville fl . rode the drywall wave for the last ten years. went from making abought 3000 dollars aday. to 1000 aday. now lucky to get 3000 a month and we have a good rep just no work to bid on here if you speak english. dont want to offend anyone thats just the way it is here


----------



## muddymen

I'm in Columbia,Mo and the work is slow. Use to turn down patch jobs and small basement jobs but now we bid on them and still don't have much luck even if it's 50 miles away.
I'm going to buy a pool table and dart board for the shop so we have something to do to pass the time.


----------



## jpool

San Diego, CA


----------



## tvo

i'm from ontario, Canada


----------



## carpentaper

vancouver bc.


----------



## Tim0282

Oskaloosa, Iowa


----------



## rebel20

nauheim, Germany- born and raised in Michigan-Work steady here getting some of the slow down but not as much as in the states


----------



## S&SDRYWALL

North Dakota here, Great for Local business bad for newcomers!


----------



## texturemaker

Wales, in the UK, quite dead here too (probably because it's near christmas & no one want's contractors in their home)


----------



## tovartex84

Im in Houston, TX have about 3 big job sites but unfortunately Im almost done with 2 of them just started the third its better then nothing.


----------



## Frankawitz

Well Merry Christmas! Hope you all have a Merry one and with Hope the New Year will bring US All work so we can get out of the debts we have:thumbsup:
I'm in Michigan just outside of Detroit there's a lot of Cut throats out there, I bid a neighbors house two doors down, I looked at her living room cove ceiling bad water damage I figured to remove 1/4 of the ceiling and around 6' of cove and then the upper part of the wall about 4' down off the cove. also the ceiling has popcorn really bad job, I told her I would finish it smooth. well the other day I come back from a estimate and I see she hired some guys, they where taking out all the carpeting she never mentioned that she was having that done. anyways I'll have to see what these guys bid the job at, I figured the ceiling at $875.00 the room is 12'x16'x8' with a 12" cove. I would not be surprised that they are doing it for $400.00:thumbup:
I have seen a lot of that lately. Auto workers are now contractors:whistling2:


----------



## HERNANDEZ TEXTURE

from ; FORT WORTH TX. and it is slow down here.


----------



## Wallers

Lincoln, Nebraska. New is slow, but I'm running RAGGED with remodels and such. I feel like filling out job apps all the time, but then I add up all I'm getting, and WOOHOO I don't know if I want to go back to new const! "specializing in TURD POLISHING"


----------



## Timmy the Taper

*Junior Member*

Middletown Connecticut We"re surviving up here hope the summer brings brighter days


----------



## dan

im in Wa. and its rocking here lol.to much work and not enough of meees


----------

